# New Brake and Fuel lines--confused



## Indy1K (May 16, 2008)

Hi all,
I recently purchased new SS brake lines and fuel line from The "Rightstuff" guys for our 65 2dr hardtop. Because we have installed power disc/drum brakes, we had to go with 67 and later lines, putting the prop valve up next to the dual master cyl. We also went with the stock replacement single fuel line since the 65 389 was a single 4bbl and no air. 
My question is does anyone have any detailed drawings of installation of these lines? Nothing came with the part, no diagrams no instructions, nothing. Has anyone used Rightstuff parts before? I have to go back and look at the pictures I took during disassembly. I thought the fuel line passed through the frame rail by the left rear lower trailing arm, but not sure.:confused 
Any help or drawins would help, Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

Sorry if these are too late...I took a hiatus from working on the car.....Maybe someone else can use them. These are pics of my '65 GTO (post, not hardtop). 4 bbl, no air.


----------

